# Dana White: "HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT that'll blow your minds!"



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> "The Mag: What will BJ Penn do: stay at 155 or move up to 170 for a rematch with St.-Pierre?
> DW: BJ has become one of the most well-rounded, most amazing fighters I've ever met. He used to be just a jiu-jitsu guy. Now his wrestling is second-to-none. His standup is (freaking) amazing. Even boxing guys say they like his hands. The kid is unbelievable. The only thing he lacked was so he was so (freaking) good, so talented, that he always came up with these crazy schemes to move up to heavyweight and do all this crazy stuff. It took years to reel him in and convince him to focus on being a 155-pounder. This kid is so focused and fired up right now. It's going to be fun to see what he does.
> 
> The Mag: So what do you think he will do?
> ...


Source-http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3427527


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

My god. What is going to be going down?

Who could possibly be out there Mr. Silva to devour?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wow nice cant wait


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah im not gonna get myself to worked up, considering the last announcement was a let down(still a great thing though). Hopefully its something about the video game, werent they supposed to say something about it at 84?


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Its either a video game, or Nog and Mir as coaches.

Mark my words, it won't be _that_ big a deal to hardcore fans of the sport. 

Although I hope I am wrong...:dunno:


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Its either a video game, or Nog and Mir as coaches.
> 
> Mark my words, it won't be _that_ big a deal to hardcore fans of the sport.
> 
> Although I hope I am wrong...:dunno:


Nog and Mir are already TUF 7 coaches lol...they already have the title out "TUF 7-Team Nogueira vs Team Mir"


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe he's going to announce that in secret Zuffa and Trump are in business together and now that Trump has a peice of Affliction, UFC has control of all those nifty HW's over there!!

haha, yeah right


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

blaked said:


> Nog and Mir are already TUF 7 coaches lol...they already have the title out "TUF 7-Team Nogueira vs Team Mir"


Yeah, but I don't put it past them to make an even bigger deal out of it. Like maybe announcing some super fight at the end of the upcoming season.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Shoguns_Nuts said:


> Yeah, but I don't put it past them to make an even bigger deal out of it. Like maybe announcing some super fight at the end of the upcoming season.


He says its gonna "rock the mma world". So does that mean he's gonna say something that will excite just us MMA fans, or what? lol


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

He always makes his announcements out to be way more than they are..I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope he accounces the first ufc event in Germany. That wouldnt be mind blowing to you, but to me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I really hope its a network television deal.....Please god put good MMA on national television....pleaseraise01:


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yay, he signed Gomi!


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

The only thing that would blow my mind is Fedor VS Coutre...C'mon Dana blow my mind!


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I know what it is....


Its a new division... Called the Rob Emerson division


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

ha i bet it is something lame to do with Chuck Liddell. Dana loves his nuts to much, ha there probably stripping Rampage of the belt and just giving it to Chuck.


----------



## crispin1003 (Sep 13, 2007)

wouldent suprise me if he let the silva rjj bout happen. with cote and almeida fighting for the no.1 contender silva has a long time off and the surgery he had was a minor one i believe.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

UFC Bought Kimbo's contract....

Kimbo v Lesnar, then Kimbo v Nog

Then no more Kimbo fights, Kimbo retires at 3-2

:dunno:

Sorry im being bitter


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

They signed Akiyama to come in and fight Silva for the title. :thumb02:


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> ha i bet it is something lame to do with Chuck Liddell. Dana loves his nuts to much, ha there probably stripping Rampage of the belt and just giving it to Chuck.


Lolllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol i wish it was ufc video game  
but on the other hand kimbo vs Gsp would ev been awesome


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lol i wish it was ufc video game


What I was thinking....maybe Dana's announcing he's gonna be on the cover...:dunno: lol


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> ha i bet it is something lame to do with Chuck Liddell. Dana loves his nuts to much, ha there probably stripping Rampage of the belt and just giving it to Chuck.


Yeah because Dana really screwed Rampage when he gave him a shot at the belt and then immedietly gave him the chance to unify it with the Pride belt and then gave him the TUF coach gig that made him a houshold name and a title fight with another big name that only furthers his popularity and ability to make money.

Oh yeah we can't forget how he babies Chuck by giving him a fight with Rampage who kicked his ass and then with Jardine, who kicked his ass and then with Wandy, who might have kicked his ass again. Then he had him scheduled to fight Shogun. Sounds like Dana is really sucking Chucks nuts there and giving him all the easy fights.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

valvetronix said:


> UFC Bought Kimbo's contract....
> 
> Kimbo v Lesnar, then Kimbo v Nog
> 
> ...


 What makes you think Kimbo would even want to fight again after Lesnar was through with him?


Im thinking Network TV deal with the first events main event being Penn/GSP, that is the perfect fight with possibly two of the best ambassadors of the sport, highly skilled and neither looks like the sterotypical fighter. I know Im dreaming but I swear I'd stain my undies if he announced it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably will have something to do with the video game.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GarethUFC said:


> I know what it is....
> 
> 
> Its a new division... Called the Rob Emerson division


One can only hope, my friend, one can only hope.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

"The Mag: So what do you think he will do?
DW: Penn against GSP is a huge fight. I think that fight needs to happen.

The Mag: How do you feel about those kind of superfights between different weight classes?
DW: I don't like it. I like guys to stay at their weight classes and dominate. I don't want guys moving up and down."

So which is it? No moving up and down but that fight needs to happen? Don't get me wrong I'm completely down with seeing them fight again and it would hopefully put to bed the first fight over who won.(I'm a GSP fan but I've watched that fight probably more than any of his other fights and I firmly believe GSP won that fight.) But I was hoping for BJ and GSP to hopefully clear out their respective divisions before making this fight happen. Probably nitpicking but I can't see how Dana says in one minute "that fight needs to happen" and then "I don't want guys moving up and down."

If this major annoucement is about a video game I will think it's unbelievably lame- sorry not a gamer.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

If it's "NOG AND MIR ARE THE COACHES OF THE NEXT ULTIMATE FIGHTERRRRR"

I'm gonna be really pissed..

Not getting my hopes up, Dana doesn't usually blow my mind...not because he doesn't do great things...because we figure out what they are weeks before he announces them....hopefully he's got something new here...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think it has to do with the next ultimate fighter for three reasons.

1. Every big site already has it announced.
2. He said it was mind blowing and the casual fan doesn't really care about Big Nog being a coach. It's sad but true.
3. Most fans don't think Mir even deserves a title shot.

That's why it couldn't be the announcement because given those reasons, it'd hardly be MIND BLOWING. 

It's probably about the game because it was supposed to be announced at UFC 84.


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

Pay increase so they don't go to Donald Trump's Affliction. Arlovski just signed with Affliction many fighters are calling them they want to fight for Affliction. 
http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/8211076/Trump-signs-Arlovski,-buys-share-of-Affliction


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe it's the signing of Luiz Buscape?

Hey, a man can dream, can't he?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

BloodJunkie said:


> Yeah because Dana really screwed Rampage when he gave him a shot at the belt and then immedietly gave him the chance to unify it with the Pride belt and then gave him the TUF coach gig that made him a houshold name and a title fight with another big name that only furthers his popularity and ability to make money.
> 
> Oh yeah we can't forget how he babies Chuck by giving him a fight with Rampage who kicked his ass and then with Jardine, who kicked his ass and then with Wandy, who might have kicked his ass again. Then he had him scheduled to fight Shogun. Sounds like Dana is really sucking Chucks nuts there and giving him all the easy fights.:sarcastic12:



hahaha looks like my little joke severly hurt this guys way of life


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

"I quit"

A man can dream can't he?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> hahaha looks like my little joke severly hurt this guys way of life


I didn't realize it was a joke....my bad. Sorry bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it's going to be the signing of someone or a national tv deal.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

GKY said:


> "I quit"
> 
> A man can dream can't he?


I never understand the Dana White hate.

Yeah he curses to much, he speaks his mind, but the guy basically single handily made the UFC and MMA what they are today.

He bugs me sometimes, but what he has done for the sport is second to none, the last thing I'd want him to do is quit.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably something big, but probably something that we already know.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

silvawand said:


> I never understand the Dana White hate.
> 
> Yeah he curses to much, he speaks his mind, but the guy basically single handily made the UFC and MMA what they are today.
> 
> He bugs me sometimes, but what he has done for the sport is second to none, the last thing I'd want him to do is quit.


I don't like Dana because I actually believe he has run his course. He has done quite a bit for MMA (not as much as Royce but thats off topic), but he has run his course with being the face of the UFC in my opinion. He allows his personal vendettas to get in the way of his business practice's which I think is ignorant. 

Furthermore he is a redound pompous ass, which is bad for the sport because I feel what MMA needs is a nice guy who always acts and speaks professionally, and doesn't curse. He shouldn't have let Tito go, because Tito is still the third biggest draw in American MMA today. 

Also he says things that are incredibly stupid, such as calling Fedor a farce or saying something like who cares about Josh Barnett. 

Dana has done great good for the UFC in the past, but it almost seems like they have outgrown him. He doesn't necessarily need to quit, but he really needs to leave it behind the scenes.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

actually it is quite possible that dana will be on the cover of ufc video game , =) 
or chuck liddell ...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I bet you it'll be a co-promotion with Affliction featuring Randy and Fedor in December.:thumb02:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Danny Abbadi vs. Jorge Gurgel 2...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

ill believe it when i see it. Until then just news


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAFB The only thing that comes to mind when you say that is that the interview with Alovski when he says he is fighting on the Affliction card, he nver says anything even remotely bad about the UFC and he never actually says he is signed to Affliction.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Probably something big, but probably something that we already know.


haha yep.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> They signed Akiyama to come in and fight Silva for the title.


That would be beyond great. I doubt Dana would consider it a major announcement, though. Besides, why pass over Okami?

If it's network TV, that would be excellent.

If it's Gomi, awesome.

We'll see...


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

It has to be a superfight or the long-awaited tv deal, everything else has been done for them.

Lets think here, what were the last 'huge' announcements? I think the Bud Lite sponser was labeled as huge, the signing of Vanderlei, thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Couture vs Noguiera :thumb02:


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

He always has a "mindblowing announcement" this is only the 6th one this year.


----------



## 4u2nv (Apr 11, 2008)

Lightfall said:


> He always has a "mindblowing announcement" this is only the 6th one this year.


true probably hype up everyone for the game or something about a new TV show or something lame. It would be great if he said something about a King of the Hill match or A. Silva vs Kimbo! lol


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I think he will announce a TV deal, he said that he's got something planned that will affect the MMA's world next five years, and that's the only thing that would fit that description I think.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

vandalian said:


> That would be beyond great. I doubt Dana would consider it a major announcement, though. Besides, why pass over Okami?
> 
> If it's network TV, that would be excellent.
> 
> ...


Akiyama nor Gomi will happen, Gomi is with World Victory Road and will fight the winner of a Lightweight Tournament they have, for the belt and Akiyama is making his DREAM debut at DREAM.5

Gotta be a TV deal surely, although i'm in the UK so it won't really affect me, apart form the sport will grow and grow.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Me love Mr.White long time if he signed Akiyama. Long long time. No more bashing his baldness, or him making nonsense comments. I would love him long time.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Signing Akiyama would be awesome but I don't think it would happen. I wish the UFC could get all of the lw's from Dream that would be the greatest announcement to me but it won't ever happen.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

ya but if he doesnt think signing fedor is a big deal except for hardcore mma fans signing gomi or akiyama wouldnt be his *HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT*


----------



## etpicker (Jun 11, 2007)

sorry didnt see the link right away


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been thinking, maybe they will fuse the WEC and UFC in a single organization? :confused02: It's a possibility.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

could he be signing paulo filho to fight anderson idont know i hope


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Pyros said:


> I have been thinking, maybe they will fuse the WEC and UFC in a single organization? :confused02: It's a possibility.


 That would be nice, and I think it could have something to do with the UFC. Did you notice all the times UFC 84 mentioned WEC, and all the times the latest WEC card mentioned the UFC? A lot.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> That would be nice, and I think it could have something to do with the UFC. Did you notice all the times UFC 84 mentioned WEC, and all the times the latest WEC card mentioned the UFC? A lot.


that would be awesome


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I meant to say, "I think it could be something with the WEC and UFC holding a co-event.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I meant to say, "I think it could be something with the WEC and UFC holding a co-event.


That would be awesome. If that were to happen I would love to see Faber move up to 155 and get raped by BJ.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Akiyama nor Gomi will happen, Gomi is with World Victory Road and will fight the winner of a Lightweight Tournament they have, for the belt and Akiyama is making his DREAM debut at DREAM.5
> 
> Gotta be a TV deal surely, although i'm in the UK so it won't really affect me, apart form the sport will grow and grow.


This would be a huge move. EliteXC might have broadcast crap last week, but it's crap that even the fans who hated it tuned in to watch. And I bet they'll do it again, out of curiosity if nothing else. UFC needs to get in there and distinguish itself, and soon.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

A womans class...


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

:dunno:More lighter weight classes?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Emerson/Nog at UFC 88


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

When MMA fighters attack on FOX would be my guess. There's no real big name guys out there they can bring in at this point to blow my mind and the major stars are booked, except Liddell. So that's option 2

I'd lmao if they bought out Pro Elite or Sherdog


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Dream Co Promotion
Faber to UFC 155 division
Joe Rogan UFC Debut
Dana is getting Hair Plugs
Open Weight Tournament 

Those are my guesses



burton_o6 said:


> A womans class...


I certainly hope not


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Dana. This is your last chance man. If I get dissapointed in ANY WAY with your announcement, if my mind is anything but blown away after your announcement, hell, if my head is even still on my shoulders after your announcement, I will never again listen to you ever again.

This better be good. I could settle with UFC going to Madison Square Garden or something like that. That would rule. Just hope the news aren't "UFC isn't going to atlanta and Chuck Liddell will headline it" or something like that.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope the announcement is as good as Dana is making it out to be, but I seriously doubt it, considering Dana's tendency to exaggerate the mindblowingability of his announcements.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> That would be awesome. If that were to happen I would love to see Faber move up to 155 and get raped by BJ.


I think I read in a interview with Dana(the espn one I think) that he can't envision Faber going up to 155 because he is small even for 145. 

I don't know what the big announcement is but I am not getting my hopes up because when I do I am always dissapointed.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I certainly hope not



I dont want it to happen either. It's just my guess from left field.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Some other guesses

-UFC tweaking the rules (Stomps, Knees to the Head on the ground, Soccer Kicks

-Anderson Silva vs. Roy Jones (boxing co-promotion)

-LHW or LW Tournament

-UFC to Germany, Japan or Brazil

-Bas Rutten to replace Mike Goldberg after terrible UFC 84 commentation

-Randy Couture vs. Dana White in boxing bout 

-Lowered PPV Prices

-Rickson Gracie debut

-Topless Ring Girls


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

75%+ making 50,000 grand a year at least is pretty good man, especially considering where some of these people live. 50 grand a year while living in fuckin Iowa is pretty good


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Some other guesses
> 
> *-UFC tweaking the rules (Stomps, Knees to the Head on the ground, Soccer Kicks
> 
> ...


These would all be very sweet. The other ones... Meh...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

most of them are jokes.

Seriously though Dana White getting hair plugs would be pretty f*cking extreme


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

when is he maken the annoucement?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> -Topless Ring Girls


I hope its this!:drool01:ray01:


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> most of them are jokes.
> 
> Seriously though Dana White getting hair plugs would be pretty f*cking extreme












I guess it would look something like this. I added the mustache for comic relief.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Ariani won't be going topless, she knows I'd finish with her if she did that.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope its a tv deal with fox. Maybe sumthen to do with WEC. THere was talk about thinning out there classes. Maybe Urijah Faber in UFC. Dan Henderson vs Rich Franklin UFC 88 and Lidell vs Sho gun. Maybe the Resigning of tito ortiz??


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Some other guesses
> 
> 1.UFC tweaking the rules (Stomps, Knees to the Head on the ground, Soccer Kicks
> 
> ...


1.Highly doubt

2.Would be awesome

3. Doubt it, but would be cool

4. Possibly

5. Would be hilarious

6. Dana would get pwned

7. Come on its Dana white.

8. Nope

9. We all wish


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

they way hes talking about "next 5 years" etc. I think its most likely going to be TV deals........:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously if this announcement is really in fact "Mind Blowing" I can only hope it's a Tournament of some kind.


But knowing Dana, Mind Blowing is probably some stupid Ultimate Fighter Season crap. Or something the Hardcore fans really don't give a shit about or something we already know


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Funny feeling its what we already know the next seasons TUF fighters, the last big announcement was Bud Light were sponsering them, great, make that announcement in your building beacause to be honest i dont care! I think it will be Chuck Vs Shogun UFC 88 infact i'll bet on that..


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Some other guesses
> 
> -UFC tweaking the rules (Stomps, Knees to the Head on the ground, Soccer Kicks
> 
> ...


Only thing in there thats mind blowing to me, is tournaments and Dana white hates those...
Topless ring girls would also be mind blowing but I'm not even going to think of that, because the disappointment of it not happening because to intense.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe since floyd mayweather retired from boxing him vs sean sherk at ufc 88 seriously tho the suspense is killing me


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

BJ Penn vs Anderson Silva?

Anderson vs Chuck?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Organik said:


> BJ Penn vs Anderson Silva?
> 
> Anderson vs Chuck?


Both very doubtful.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i would love to see topless Arianny Celeste


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

His announcement is probably going to be something stupid and not mind blowing at all. Hopefully I'm wrong tho.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

UFC announces partnership with Mark Cuban's properties to grow into a whole new promotion including a worldwide available combat sports cable channel, and network TV promotions including standard events as well as a primetime weekly program with NBC.


You heard it here first!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay these are my final guesses

1) Super Fight: GSP vs. Silva, GSP vs. Penn, Silva vs. Jackson

2) Outside Signing: My guess is either Gomi, Faber or maybe even Floyd Mayweather

3) Ultimate Fighter Season Details

Those are my best guesses


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Okay these are my final guesses
> 
> 1) Super Fight: GSP vs. Silva, GSP vs. Penn, Silva vs. Jackson
> 
> ...


Don't be surprised if that is what it is.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think, even by Dana's standards, an individual fight or fighter signing would constitute mind blowing news.
I'd wager something TUF related, maybe the introduction of a FW division...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

GMW said:


> I don't think, even by Dana's standards, an individual fight or fighter signing would constitute mind blowing news.
> I'd wager something TUF related, *maybe the introduction of a FW division*...


They are not going to get a FW division that is what they got the WEC for, why would they add a division when they want to cut down the roster?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> They are not going to get a FW division that is what they got the WEC for, why would they add a division when they want to cut down the roster?


Just throwing ideas out there, some more reasonable then others.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

When is this fucker supposed to make the damn announcement?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think he said next week.


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry fellas im alittle late on this annoucement.. when is it suppost to be made? At UFC 85? Or another date?
I really hope its not TUF news or notes. To be thats not HUGE news.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

spanishelite said:


> Sorry fellas im alittle late on this annoucement.. when is it suppost to be made? At UFC 85? Or another date?
> I really hope its not TUF news or notes. To be thats not HUGE news.


We don't know exactly when it is going to be but Dana did say it would be sometime next week. According to places like mmaweekly it is probably going to be a tv deal like elitexc has with cbs.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

TV deal or allowing co-events are the only mind blowing things i can think of


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks mjbish. That would be pretty good news. Have a great production on network TV would do huge things for UFC and MMA.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

spanishelite said:


> Thanks mjbish. That would be pretty good news. Have a great production on network TV would do huge things for UFC and MMA.


You're welcome. It would be huge news for the UFC. I wouldn't consider it mind blowing but Dana is probably exaggerating a little bit. I think if it is a network tv deal it'll be on CBS.


----------



## Rayhush (Oct 15, 2006)

Could be an announcement of a new year's eve stacked card, and the sanctioning to hold it in New York City.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rayhush said:


> Could be an announcement of a new year's eve stacked card, and the sanctioning to hold it in New York City.


That'd be sick and I would definetely be first in line for tickets to it but i'm pretty sure it's a national tv deal.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i think it gonna be 145lb divison in UFC with some kinda Faber vs. someone match.....:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Faber vs. Ty Griffin 2????


----------



## haymaker85 (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope Dana is gonna have open challenges to other promotions, so that everyone knows who has the best MMA fighters.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Faber vs. Ty Griffin 2????


hope so...of course the announcement comes with a guy droppin to 145 rght away and I'm okay startin with ty...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Did I miss the "huge" announcement?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Guys, it's going to be something with at least some mainstream interest. Rickson Gracie or Faber's next fight at 145 aren't going to blow people's minds.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

When will this anouncement take place?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Guys, it's going to be something with at least some mainstream interest. Rickson Gracie or Faber's next fight at 145 aren't going to blow people's minds.


The rickson gracie thing was a joke


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> The rickson gracie thing was a joke


I know. I was just using it as an example. But like I said, it's gotta be something the average fan would be interested in.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

When Is This Announcement Taking Place??????????


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

probably a shock bit of news like Hughes next fight will be against serra


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm hearing a ton of buzz about Mayweather signing with the UFC. Funny, I always thought if he went to Zuffa he'd head to the WEC, I think he's too small for 155.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Ne1 know what it is yet?


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm certain its a national US tv deal


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

so what is it?????? no news?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Is he going to sign Mayweather, I hope they do so i can see him get his face smashed in by a low class LW. 

He is the most annoying man on the planet and was he was saying that MMA fighters are nothing compare to Pro-Boxers before, Prick.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

mayweather vs BJ pen 
Mayweather via gogoplata LOL i cant even imagine JOre rogans emotions


----------



## GNP (Mar 4, 2007)

All Mayweather cares about is money. Why would he turn down $20 million to fight De La Hoya and join the UFC for much less then that? If this announcement is supposed to shake up MMA for the next 5 years, I think it will be a network deal with FOX or NBC.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

blaked said:


> Nog and Mir are already TUF 7 coaches


I could have sworn it was Rampage - Forrest for TUF 7.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Is he going to sign Mayweather, I hope they do so i can see him get his face smashed in by a low class LW.
> 
> He is the most annoying man on the planet and was he was saying that MMA fighters are nothing compare to Pro-Boxers before, Prick.


Mayweather runs his mouth to get attention, he'll do anything to get the spotlight put on him. He didn't say that about MMA fighters, he said he could knock most of em' out, which he does have a strong point for. And in other interviews he has put over MMA fighters and how much he respects them. 

I've heard also Mayweather is looking to train for a few years before getting into a fight which I see as the best move.



GNP said:


> All Mayweather cares about is money. Why would he turn down $20 million to fight De La Hoya and join the UFC for much less then that? If this announcement is supposed to shake up MMA for the next 5 years, I think it will be a network deal with FOX or NBC.


He's done everything in boxing and he has plenty of money and is really intriged by MMA. It's also pretty obvious MMA is taking over boxing at a rapid rate and Mayweather once again wants to be where the cameras are.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinister said:


> Mayweather runs his mouth to get attention, he'll do anything to get the spotlight put on him. He didn't say that about MMA fighters, he said he could knock most of em' out, which he does have a strong point for. And in other interviews he has put over MMA fighters and how much he respects them.
> 
> I've heard also Mayweather is looking to train for a few years before getting into a fight which I see as the best move.


On that MMA show Iron Ring, he said that MMA fighters conditioning is nothing compare to boxer's, because boxers train for 12 rounds while MMA fighters only train for 3, Which is just a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> On that MMA show Iron Ring, he said that MMA fighters conditioning is nothing compare to boxer's, because boxers train for 12 rounds while MMA fighters only train for 3, Which is just a really stupid thing to say.


Hasn't he admitted everything he said about MMA and sean sherk was merely hype for his upcoming fight?


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah man, 12 rounds of throwing punches is not harder than 3-5 rounds of throwing punches, elbows, kicks, knees, stuffing take downs, working the clinch game, throws, avoiding submissions, attempting submissions, working for better positions on the ground, preventing damage when you're on your back, and sweeping foo's.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> Yeah man, 12 rounds of throwing punches is not harder than 3-5 rounds of throwing punches, elbows, kicks, knees, stuffing take downs, working the clinch game, throws, avoiding submissions, attempting submissions, working for better positions on the ground, preventing damage when you're on your back, and sweeping foo's.


12 rounds could be harder, just depends on which fighters it is, and how much effort is put into it. I don't think it's a question that has a right or wrong.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I highly doubt that Floyd would come straight to the UFC even if he was training in Ju Jistu or whatever he's been working on. Most of these guys have been training in the martial arts for years, his boxing will of course translate into MMA but he's isn't a collegiate wrestler or Black Belt in anything. With that said, Floyd never was a knockout artist either so I'm going to rule that out.

Leaing guesses so far:
1. Major TV Network Deal is done
2. The state of New York passes bill to allow MMA (doubt it yet)
3. Anderson Silva moves up to take on Chuck
4. Complete division of weight classes between WEC and UFC
5. UFC expands to Germany (not mindblowing)

I'm with the majority in thinking that the Major TV Deal is done. Not sure how they'll work that into the PPV schedule but should get every fighter a lot more exposure.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> Yeah man, 12 rounds of throwing punches is not harder than 3-5 rounds of throwing punches, elbows, kicks, knees, stuffing take downs, working the clinch game, throws, avoiding submissions, attempting submissions, working for better positions on the ground, preventing damage when you're on your back, and sweeping foo's.


Boxers do more than just throw punches.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I think Dana is going to announce a network deal.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont think that it will be a network deal. 
maybe they signed hulk hogan? HOGAN VS BJ PENn battle of ultimate warriors


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So far IMO the biggest announcement that the UFC has made was the budwiser endorsement although Im not sure what the actual numbers where on the deal it seems to me more advertising has been one outcome at least it seems that way to me.

So out of all the huge "announcements" he's made thats the 1 I would say is significant and the rest have been leaked and weren't all that big to start with.

Lets hope he surprises us with some shock and awe!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

zarny said:


> Personally I think Dana is going to announce a network deal.


does anyone realize there's a 25mill dollar payday waiting for him with oscar.....yeah i know floyd retired...until oscar calls him out. Then he will fight....do you people who keep entertaining this think floyd will walk away from 25mill to fight a totally different style in the UFC for like a half a mill......me either....its money may people...:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> does anyone realize there's a 25mill dollar payday waiting for him with oscar.....yeah i know floyd retired...until oscar calls him out. Then he will fight....do you people who keep entertaining this think floyd will walk away from 25mill to fight a totally different style in the UFC for like a half a mill......me either....its money may people...:thumb02:


The second De La Hoya fight was already set up before he retired


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I think it's going to be:

UFC 88:

*CHUCK LIDDELL vs. ANDERSON SILVA*

*naice.*


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

T.B. said:


> I think it's going to be:
> 
> UFC 88:
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think that as well with the rumors that Anderson might move up to LHW and that Anderson is going to return at UFC 88, the only issue I have it is it screws Okami out of a title shot longer I'm not a huge Okami fan but the dude deserves his shot.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe he got a TV deal?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> 12 rounds could be harder, just depends on which fighters it is, and how much effort is put into it. I don't think it's a question that has a right or wrong.


Well you are never going 100% or even 80% when you're in a 12 round boxing fight, you have to pace yourself and pick your shots/fight a smart fight. There are no Sean Sherk like boxers who rely on having insane cardio; it just wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Well you are never going 100% or even 80% when you're in a 12 round boxing fight, you have to pace yourself and pick your shots/fight a smart fight. There are no Sean Sherk like boxers who rely on having insane cardio; it just wouldn't make any sense.


Even so, there is a big range in how you fight in boxing despite some people, not you, saying "it's just punching". I don't follow boxing now, and I never did intensely but I've seen fights where every 3-5 seconds a 3-4 punch combination is thrown, with lots of foot work and head movement.

Sure, these people wouldn't have the cardio of Sherk, but it's hard to say it wouldn't be as challenging, from a cardio stand point, as the majority of MMA fights. 

From personal perspective, I can only say so much not having fought at the world class level, but I get the most tired from grappling, still though, throwing punches with 10 - 16 boxing gloves for 20-30 minutes is also exhausting. It's all about the pace that is set in any sport. Which is back to my original point, there is no inherently harder sport.

I feel like I didn't really respond to what you said specifically but yeah...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> The second De La Hoya fight was already set up before he retired


what are you saying? that the first 5 times he retired then came back cant happen again....Floyd is retireing right now...I call it a career move...:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> Even so, there is a big range in how you fight in boxing despite some people, not you, saying "it's just punching". I don't follow boxing now, and I never did intensely but I've seen fights where every 3-5 seconds a 3-4 punch combination is thrown, with lots of foot work and head movement.
> 
> Sure, these people wouldn't have the cardio of Sherk, but it's hard to say it wouldn't be as challenging, from a cardio stand point, as the majority of MMA fights.
> 
> ...


Lol I understand and respect your opinion man, but I just think boxing is more like running a mile whereas MMA is like running a 100 yard dash, na mean? Obviously there is grey inbetween but that's a pretty good analogy IMO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Lol I understand and respect your opinion man, but I just think boxing is more like running a mile whereas MMA is like running a 100 yard dash, na mean? Obviously there is grey inbetween but that's a pretty good analogy IMO.


i think your totally correct....great analogy like sprinting vs. jogging...:thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Lol I understand and respect your opinion man, but I just think boxing is more like running a mile whereas MMA is like running a 100 yard dash, na mean? Obviously there is grey inbetween but that's a pretty good analogy IMO.


That's a fair analogy, and I think most would agree you can't really say a 100 yard dash is harder then the mile or vice versa.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

do we have the big announcement yet or what????:dunno:


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

floyd mayweather has signed with the UFC or is about to sign with them


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> do we have the big announcement yet or what????:dunno:


????????


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Elitemajik said:


> floyd mayweather has signed with the UFC or is about to sign with them


F*** Off?


----------



## #Foxxc# (May 25, 2008)

this is actually quite funny that the MMA community is getting all hyped up and making predictions over this and it will be a huge letdown if its something shit lol

personally a network tv deal sounds the most logical


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

#Foxxc# said:


> this is actually quite funny that the MMA community is getting all hyped up and making predictions over this and it will be a huge letdown if its something shit lol
> 
> personally a network tv deal sounds the most logical


yeah it must be before ufc 83 in a canadian television interview he said a network tv deal would be done in less than 6 months


----------



## Jack Mahogoff (Dec 8, 2007)

welp, its going off now and no super d duper zomg anouncment.. ..

ah well...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

First they say they were going to announce details on UFC 2009 videogame at UFC 84, and fail to do that and now they fail us again.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hopefully they will make main events live on spike now lol....that be great...that way i dont have to pay for it....


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SlowGraffiti said:


> First they say they were going to announce details on UFC 2009 videogame at UFC 84, and fail to do that and now they fail us again.


They actually announced that the announcement would come next week, this is still this week. So, I guess your hopes were up for the wrong time slot.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my mistake, I take that back then. I thought it would be during the event.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Oh my mistake, I take that back then. I thought it would be during the event.


No bggie just tune into the forum and there will be threads upon threads of how overblown the announcement of the announcement was, or hopefully how truly huge the announcement was.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well evan tanners site says that BIG ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SOON and has to do with the insider mma show and spike tv guys choice awards...maybe has to do with Spike award show or something...maybe he'll announce it there


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> The second De La Hoya fight was already set up before he retired


Floyd has said that as far as right now he is retired...there is no second fight....he's not retired, pending one more fight....:thumb02: he's just retired.....watch it be some dumb shit like spike will air in HD now..thats great and all but not a huge announcement


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> That's a fair analogy, and I think most would agree you can't really say a 100 yard dash is harder then the mile or vice versa.


Oh ya, definitely, which is why it's retarded to compare boxing to MMA; they are completely different sports and are trained for in completely different manners


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

told you Floyd Aint commin to the UFC.....Dana doesnt make statements like this and then reneg on them like surprise...!!!....Floyd will fight Oscar later this yr...mark my words...http://mmafighting.com/news/2008/06/10/white-denies-mayweather-tv-deal-wwe-rumors the UFC is going public cuz dana has a deal for a group of investors to buy the UFC from the Fertita's and one of the people in the group of invstors is Vince Mcmahon...the announcement was on powerlunch today on CNBC(the finance channel) and the announcement included that the group plans to take the UFC public by yrs end...we'll see....:thumb02:


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> told you Floyd Aint commin to the UFC.....Dana doesnt make statements like this and then reneg on them like surprise...!!!....Floyd will fight Oscar later this yr...mark my words...http://mmafighting.com/news/2008/06/10/white-denies-mayweather-tv-deal-wwe-rumors the UFC is going public cuz dana has a deal for a group of investors to buy the UFC from the Fertita's and one of the people in the group of invstors is Vince Mcmahon...the announcement was on powerlunch today on CNBC(the finance channel) and the announcement included that the group plans to take the UFC public by yrs end...we'll see....:thumb02:


im not sure,is this a good thing?i cant wait to see what it is


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> told you Floyd Aint commin to the UFC.....Dana doesnt make statements like this and then reneg on them like surprise...!!!....Floyd will fight Oscar later this yr...mark my words...http://mmafighting.com/news/2008/06/10/white-denies-mayweather-tv-deal-wwe-rumors the UFC is going public cuz dana has a deal for a group of investors to buy the UFC from the Fertita's and one of the people in the group of invstors is Vince Mcmahon...the announcement was on powerlunch today on CNBC(the finance channel) and the announcement included that the group plans to take the UFC public by yrs end...we'll see....:thumb02:


That was not the announcement at all. Did you watch the show? Dana announced the deal with Jakks for the new action figures. He didn't say anything about a deal. He actually said that the announcement has nothing to do with the WWE or Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> That was not the announcement at all. Did you watch the show? Dana announced the deal with Jakks for the new action figures. He didn't say anything about a deal. He actually said that the announcement has nothing to do with the WWE or Vince Mcmahon.


first of all I never said that was the big announcement....Second Im just tellin you that Floyd aint commin to the UFC...Third.. dont shoot the messanger this was reported on another site..here scroll down to the second comment posted, I think there is a source as well.....http://mmamania.com/2008/06/10/dana...y-to-announce-exciting-new-ufc-deal/:thumb02: and to answer your question yes i did, cnbc is on in my office 24/7..thats what i do, however I cant dedicate my time to that when a client calls I gotta take it....gotta pay bills


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> first of all I never said that was the big announcement....Second Im just tellin you that Floyd aint commin to the UFC...Third.. dont shoot the messanger this was reported on another site..here scroll down to the second comment posted, I think there is a source as well.....http://mmamania.com/2008/06/10/dana...y-to-announce-exciting-new-ufc-deal/:thumb02:


My bad dude. I misread your comment and thought you were saying that on the show Dana announced that investors were going to be buying the UFC since that's what you said in the post I quoted.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

cmon when is the signing of Kurt Angle


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> cmon when is the signing of Kurt Angle


i'm tellin you its gonna be some dumb shit like spike will now air the ultimate fighter in HD or somthin like that....:confused02:


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

So was the big announment the action figures? God that makes me sad. Even sadder will be the grown up men that will buy them. Do kids even watch the UFC?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

THURSDAY....this week has always been the day of the big announcement....this thyread is just full of the speculators....:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

mascher said:


> So was the big announment the action figures? God that makes me sad. Even sadder will be the grown up men that will buy them. Do kids even watch the UFC?


They're maybe targeting that the younger siblings or children of viewers.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone discussed the disclosure of fighter payscale or are we too distracted by the shiny object that is the 'announcement'?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HUH? Whatcha talkin about willis?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Has anyone discussed the disclosure of fighter payscale or are we too distracted by the shiny object that is the 'announcement'?


If you're talking about the fact that they said 75% of fighters are making at least $50,000 then that has already been discussed as Dana said it after UFC 85 during the press conference.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> If you're talking about the fact that they said 75% of fighters are making at least $50,000 then that has already been discussed as Dana said it after UFC 85 during the press conference.


Only once, huh? You'd think it would be a bigger topic, considering how often the 'no one can make a living' discussion comes up. :dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is $50, 000 a year that much nowdays though? Maybe I get a little mixed up living in oil rich Alberta but I'd bet 75% of my province makes $50, 000 a year or at least close to.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish Dana would be more open-minded and allow Open Weight Grand Prix tournaments PRIDE style. Either that or have more grudge fights with adjusted rules (see Sakuraba vs. Royce to see what I mean)

*long sigh* 

I miss PRIDE.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree it should have been discussed a little more then it was but everyone is so focused on the "announcement that will change mma forever". If they announced the fighter pay scale thing at any different time then it probably would have been talked about a lot more.

Frankly I think it's great that that many fighters are making that much. It's a lot more then we assumed they made. It's not really that much money to make a year nowadays but it is a lot more then the 5 or 10 thousand we thought they were making before.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guy said:


> I wish Dana would be more open-minded and allow Open Weight Grand Prix tournaments PRIDE style. Either that or have more grudge fights with adjusted rules (see Sakuraba vs. Royce to see what I mean)
> 
> *long sigh*
> 
> I miss PRIDE.


 Thats not Dana thats the Athletic commisions, open weight aint ever happening.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Only once, huh? You'd think it would be a bigger topic, considering how often the 'no one can make a living' discussion comes up. :dunno:


Are you looking to crush someone else's hopes and dreams?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Is $50, 000 a year that much nowdays though? Maybe I get a little mixed up living in oil rich Alberta but I'd bet 75% of my province makes $50, 000 a year or at least close to.


30,000 a year is considered minimum living wage. Outside of places like SD and NY, 50k a year is a terrific salary, especially with the room for raises and bonuses there are in the UFC.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> They're maybe targeting that the younger siblings or children of viewers.


Maybe in an attemp to lure children away from Pro Wrestling?:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Guy said:


> I wish Dana would be more open-minded and allow Open Weight Grand Prix tournaments PRIDE style. Either that or have more grudge fights with adjusted rules (see Sakuraba vs. Royce to see what I mean)
> 
> *long sigh*
> 
> I miss PRIDE.


I agree. An open weight, LW, or LHW GP would be epic and would draw big numbers for UFC.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

we can only hope.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> 30,000 a year is considered minimum living wage. Outside of places like SD and NY, 50k a year is a terrific salary, especially with the room for raises and bonuses there are in the UFC.


 Considering alot of guys teach as well its probably good and besides they have endorsments but it just doesnt seem that much to me but seeing as I dont have a refrance as far as pay in the U.S. I guesss I was wrong.

Those merchandising deals are really gonna increase the top guys pay days as well Pro Wrestlers make huge money off merchandising.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

mascher said:


> So was the big announment the action figures? God that makes me sad. Even sadder will be the grown up men that will buy them. Do kids even watch the UFC?


Exactly. UFC fights feature violence and gore similar to an MA15+ movie. I don't see why the UFC should be marketed to children via toy action figures. I think it will just provide more ammunition to haters like Bill O'reilly when school kids at recess start dropping like flies from rear naked chokes.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

southpaw447 said:


> I agree. An open weight, LW, or LHW GP would be epic and would draw big numbers for UFC.




The various state athletic commission would never sanction any of these open weight fights. It has nothing to do with Dana White.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Exactly. UFC fights feature violence and gore similar to an MA15+ movie. I don't see why the UFC should be marketed to children via toy action figures. I think it will just provide more ammunition to haters like Bill O'reilly when school kids at recess start dropping like flies from rear naked chokes.


 Actually the WWE has been doing big buisiness marketing figures of classic wrestlers as collectors items to adults. The sales wouldnt equal those of the regular action figures sold in toy stores but income is income.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> The various state athletic commission would never sanction any of these open weight fights. It has nothing to do with Dana White.


But didn't Pro Elite just do a tournament not too long ago in which case Jorge Santiago was the winner?

And what about the dreadful Yamma?

It must be sanctioned :dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> But didn't Pro Elite just do a tournament not too long ago in which case Jorge Santiago was the winner?
> 
> And what about the dreadful Yamma?
> 
> It must be sanctioned :dunno:


 First off there not open weight, then there is the 1.5 minute rounds and the doctor examinations between fights, it wouldnt be Pride so just let it die,


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

comparing yamma to pride makes puppies die


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What would REALLY blow my mind would be if knees to the head on the ground was allowed. That'd kick ass. Actually, any rule change for the better would kick ass, since it would show that the sport is still a living thin and not stationary by any means.

Again Dana's words were: _“There’s something no one else has heard. You have no idea some of the stuff that we have planned. I’m going to make an announcement next week that is going to blow people’s minds. That deal is done, but my employees don’t even know yet. I’m renting out a place next Thursday and I’m going to tell them. Then we’ll make the announcement later that day. It’s an indicator of where this business is going over the next five years.”_

So let's see what theories fit in the above mentioned description. Most likely a big business deal.

The most common theories are: 

WWE czar Vince McMahon will purchase a minority stake in the company

UFC will go public

Floyd Mayweather Jr. is making the jump to MMA

UFC has reached a television deal with a major network such as ABC

Source: http://mmamania.com/2008/06/05/dana-white-mind-blowing-ufc-announcement-coming-soon/


----------



## markrp (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont know if this has been posted..

http://freemma.110mb.com/ufc/Dana_Whites_Announcement_CNBC.htm

Its going to be a anti climax


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd love it if UFC began doing tournaments. Not the crappy 1 day tournament like the strikeforce or yamma one, but like the old pride tournaments and like dream are doing, they would be class. 

Imagine a lightheavyweight tournament with Liddel, Wanderlei, Shogun, Thiago Silva, Machida, Rashad, Sokoudjou and Matt Hamill. That would be sick.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

markrp said:


> Dont know if this has been posted..
> 
> http://freemma.110mb.com/ufc/Dana_Whites_Announcement_CNBC.htm
> 
> Its going to be a anti climax


Link doesnt work dude. If its about the action figures then thats not the big announcement.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would be thrilled (and a bit surprised) if the announcement is not one of the major theories floating around. If it's coming out tomorrow late AM (Pacific time), and will go public later in the day...could tomorrow evening include discussions of a new era of MMA? Or (more likely) will we all be saying (again) that DW's announcemnt hype is Kimbo-esque?


----------

